# New curb find



## calc (Aug 10, 2010)

I found this bike & some other stuff at the curb for junk day. #s by the left drop out are PO54108. I'm not sure how to add a picture here. It's a 5 sp with a shifter on the top rail. The top & lower rails have 2 runnibg parrell to each other.Any help woul be appreciated.    Thanks


----------



## GMP440 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you post pics?


----------

